
PayPal password change – word of warning - baal80spam
I have just had a very unpleasant experience with changing my PayPal account password. After copying my new 32-character password from my password generator&#x2F;manager and pasting into PayPal&#x27;s password box, it was truncated to maximum (20) number of characters. Of course, no message about that fact was displayed so I unknowingly set my new password to the 20-character one.<p>After several unsuccessful attempts to log in trying my brand new 32-character password (yes, login password entry box doesn&#x27;t limit the password length!), I had to go through the password recovery process.<p>Not fun at all.
======
mtmail
The paypal (desktop) website has a 'feedback' link in the bottom right corner.
It might be worth sending them the same feedback.

